# ***wheres all the mint gt35's***



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

ok wheres all the gt35 minters hiding??? 
went to test-drive this car today and was assured it was pure mint Used Nissan Gt-R from Stratstone

as you can see from the picture it does look bloody lovely and was very excited to see it. drive 1hr50mins to the garage for the test drive and when it was brought round i was rather pissed off to see the condition it was in.
now I'm a pure polisher in the car scene and certainly wasn't expecting wot i saw.
1 chips on 2 calipers
2 weights on the wheels had been removed and sticky back left all over them
3 boot interior/plastic was shabby 
4 the guttering under the boot was full of black sticky stuff
5 grass growing by the windscreen wiper stalk
6 shabby paintwork
7 bell housing rattled more than a junkie 
8 wheels needed a refurb 
was very put of by this bad first experience 

on the plus side
1 the drive was fine
2 my 4yr old daughter fitted nice in the back in here recaro seat.
3 wife was ok in the back behind me

was really put off by this i just hope a mint one comes along so it can have the evogeof love :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

They are generally owned by people on here that like to own an R35 but either can't afford to drive it or believe it should be pampered and not used for what it's designed for.

Occasionally one comes up for sale that's low miles, lived in a garage and never apparently gone over 5,000rpm.

These are the ones you need to keep your eyes out for.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

CT17 said:


> They are generally owned by people on here that like to own an R35 but either can't afford to drive it or believe it should be pampered and not used for what it's designed for.
> 
> Occasionally one comes up for sale that's low miles, lived in a garage and never apparently gone over 5,000rpm.
> 
> These are the ones you need to keep your eyes out for.


I'm one of those people who want one to pamper and show it, I've a few ideas in the engine bay but not many parts been developed yet, i like bling :chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That's the problem you're going to face, you're looking to buy what most would class as a fast-road/race car (and use it as such) but looking for a one not treated like one.

I'm not saying what you're doing is wrong, not even close! I'm just saying you'll probably find it more difficult as time goes on.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

LiamGTR said:


> That's the problem you're going to face, you're looking to buy what most would class as a fast-road/race car (and use it as such) but looking for a one not treated like one.
> 
> I'm not saying what you're doing is wrong, not even close! I'm just saying you'll probably find it more difficult as time goes on.


I'm sure theres a cherished one out there somewhere, missed a 09 the other week with 750 miles


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

But would you want a car that's only done 750 miles in 5 years?

I don't personally know but from those in the know they say a well used and maintained car is better than a once sat and done nothing.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

finding one without a wrap maybe difficult lol


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

If you want perfect then buy new.... I haven't seen one yet including mine that got a stone chip or a bit if wear and tear


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i don't mind wear and tear but that one i saw today wasn't nice imo


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

What about theblue MY 2011 car, stage 4 plus downpipes 17k miles for less than 50k on here..


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> What about theblue MY 2011 car, stage 4 plus downpipes 17k miles for less than 50k on here..


don't like the colour my wife had a golf in that colour


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

evogeof said:


> don't like the colour my wife had a golf in that colour


Looks similar to your evo.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Your going to find it very hard to find a used mint car as the 35's are prone to stone chips. Buy new if you want a car in mint condition as most cars won't live up to the standard you want.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Your going to find it very hard to find a used mint car as the 35's are prone to stone chips. Buy new if you want a car in mint condition as most cars won't live up to the standard you want.


can't afford new and I'm not selling a kidney :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> can't afford new and I'm not selling a kidney :chuckle:




I think your going to struggle with this as most cars have some kind of blemish on them.

How much have you got to spend?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

What's the going rate for a 45 year old kidney these days, i want more torque!!!!!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> What's the going rate for a 45 year old kidney these days, i want more torque!!!!!


 45 i love you :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: 46 now g


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The problem is the prices have gone up over summer so the mi***324;ters you were looking at months ago are now more expensive bringing the not so mint ones up in value..... 

I'm now in the same boat as you, want to spen my money on an r35 but know I'm going to be looking for a unicorn


----------



## JonnyBCK (May 5, 2014)

have a look at rs-direct i got mine from there and they are prepped to a very high standard


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> What about theblue MY 2011 car, stage 4 plus downpipes 17k miles for less than 50k on here..


Can't have another Daytona blue in Hereford we already have three

Anyway you can practice your polishing skills on mine:flame:......


----------



## jimmybrock (Jul 19, 2014)

When I started looking I was put off by the condition of some of them. I went all the way to London from Derby early one morning & after 2 mins of viewing the car I was on my way home. It looked "mint" on the photos and was a good price so factoring in the money needed to make it "mint" makes you think pay the extra & get one that you can tell has been looked after. I could never of truly been happy with that car if it was put back to what it should have been like for the age & the mileage.

I got mine off this forum about 6 weeks ago & I was (still am) well happy with it. In fact, I think it was quite possibly the best deal I have seen on here. I paid £52,500 for an 18k mile, 62 plate & will be 2 years old tomorrow. It has had more servicing than required, has extra bits fitted & in the deal I got a brand new set of MPSS's sat in the garage. My plan is to have one for a year but I might keep this 2 years. There are a few stone chips (it was on the advert for the car) but having looked at loads of other GTR's closely since having mine they all have them (unless clear filmed) so it is something that you have to accept & live with.

Booked in at SVM on Monday at 9am to see what servicing is needed (if any) as the next stamp in the book is 2 years/24k miles but like I said it has had more servicing than is required.

Something will come along & usually when you lest expect it.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> Can't have another Daytona blue in Hereford we already have three
> 
> Anyway you can practice your polishing skills on mine:flame:......


Are you from Hereford?? If so would you be so kind as to come round to my house and see if your car will fit into my garage. I have racking at the back of my garage and it may be very close. Cheers in advance also I could get a closer look at the colour. I can put you in contact with a very good detailer I know


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

jimmybrock said:


> When I started looking I was put off by the condition of some of them. I went all the way to London from Derby early one morning & after 2 mins of viewing the car I was on my way home. It looked "mint" on the photos and was a good price so factoring in the money needed to make it "mint" makes you think pay the extra & get one that you can tell has been looked after. I could never of truly been happy with that car if it was put back to what it should have been like for the age & the mileage.
> 
> I got mine off this forum about 6 weeks ago & I was (still am) well happy with it. In fact, I think it was quite possibly the best deal I have seen on here. I paid £52,500 for an 18k mile, 62 plate & will be 2 years old tomorrow. It has had more servicing than required, has extra bits fitted & in the deal I got a brand new set of MPSS's sat in the garage. My plan is to have one for a year but I might keep this 2 years. There are a few stone chips (it was on the advert for the car) but having looked at loads of other GTR's closely since having mine they all have them (unless clear filmed) so it is something that you have to accept & live with.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply I'm not on my own then :chuckle:
That sales man even said to me 3 times it's a mint used car  I suppose my idea of mint is not the same as other peoples. He then said he would get the car valeted  that was the nail in the coffin for me I'm afraid.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

evogeof said:


> Are you from Hereford?? If so would you be so kind as to come round to my house and see if your car will fit into my garage. I have racking at the back of my garage and it may be very close. Cheers in advance also I could get a closer look at the colour. I can put you in contact with a very good detailer I know


They just fit through a 7f6" wide door with the parking sensors going crazy


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

evogeof said:


> Are you from Hereford?? If so would you be so kind as to come round to my house and see if your car will fit into my garage. I have racking at the back of my garage and it may be very close. Cheers in advance also I could get a closer look at the colour. I can put you in contact with a very good detailer I know


Mine only just goes in to my garage. I have carpet on both walls and have to get out of the passenger side (which means putting the seat as far back as it will go and sliding over, which is not easy with the handbrake sticking up your hoop. 

And in order to close the garage door it has to go as far in as it can. This means I have a big bag of rags against the racks at the back and I have to slowly inch forward until I make contact with said bag, then I know it's in as far as it will go.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

heres the racking in my garage


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i suppose i could take the second shelf off to create more space


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Are you from Hereford?? If so would you be so kind as to come round to my house and see if your car will fit into my garage. I have racking at the back of my garage and it may be very close. Cheers in advance also I could get a closer look at the colour. I can put you in contact with a very good detailer I know


PM sent....:wavey:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> heres the racking in my garage




That's not a garage, it's a showroom!!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> That's not a garage, it's a showroom!!


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: i know my wife laughs when i hoover and mop it out :chuckle:


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

I dont think your going to find a "MINT" one, not going to happen or if it does happen, you would have waited a long time, either buy new or be ready to compromise


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> I dont think your going to find a "MINT" one, not going to happen or if it does happen, you would have waited a long time, either buy new or be ready to compromise


thats a fair comment but I'm sure there are some cherished stunners out there. I'm not expecting concourse but would be nice


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

evogeof said:


> thats a fair comment but I'm sure there are some cherished stunners out there. I'm not expecting concourse but would be nice


Problem is you have a very KEEN eye because that's what you do, you look at things in detail , so your bound to see some degree of imperfections on cars like these if they have been driven.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> I dont think your going to find a "MINT" one, not going to happen or if it does happen, you would have waited a long time, either buy new or be ready to compromise


Totally agree,, you need to be looking closer to a new car.
As said before on here, Stone chips are a major problem with these cars because of the shape of the front,
really low mileage cars are hard to find, When your talking about a megga performance car like these, you are better off looking at the servicing details
that the mileage.


Goldie


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Geof, what Pat said on the MLR is possibly correct for someone who wants to drive the car hard but for someone like you, I do wonder if you'd be better off getting a good condition 09/59 car and then spending the saving on purchase cost in getting the bodywork etc. the way you like it and the rest on 'blinging' up the engine bay - plus all the money you will spend on the polishing of course :chuckle:

Also, you can't sell an Evo IX and then buy an Evo X! Downgrading :chuckle: Much better off with a GTR ...


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Why would you want a GTR to keep in the garage, polish and 'bling up'? What a total waste.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

DMH12 said:


> Why would you want a GTR to keep in the garage, polish and 'bling up'? What a total waste.


Because everybody is different and has different interests.


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

As said in earlier posts,you will find it very difficult to find a mint R35,i was in the same boat.

I was after no older than a 2 year old car and had to be white with one owner,low miles with a budget of £60k.Well after months of looking i gave up and managed to get a great deal on a brand new MY13 unregistered,registered on a 14 plate with a 3 year service plan.

Maybe worth a look at what i done,as you could be waiting a very long time otherwise


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Because everybody is different and has different interests.


But why chose a great drivers car to use, why not an old classic with lots of shiney chrome? Doesn't seem like such a waste not getting used


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

DMH12 said:


> But why chose a great drivers car to use, why not an old classic with lots of shiney chrome? Doesn't seem like such a waste not getting used


Because it's his money and his car.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

lawsy said:


> Because it's his money and his car.


+1 on that comment, His money,His car,His rules.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Will it even fit in that garage - doesnt look very wide in the picture - may have to leave it outside then it wont be mint for long :chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

some good comments there but i was to create a show car like my evo is and i have some keen ideas that might not of been done yet


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Have you measured the garage width and length mate?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Have you measured the garage width and length mate?


it will be close but ok

Evo 9

Wheelbase	2,625 mm (103.3 in)
Length	4,490 mm (176.8 in)
Width	1,770 mm (69.7 in)
Height	1,450 mm (57.1 in)
Curb weight	1,310–1,490 kg (2,888–3,285 lb)

R35 GTR

Wheelbase	2,780 mm (109.4 in)
Length	
2009–2010: 183.3 in (4,656 mm)
Width	
2009–2010 & 2013–: 74.6 in (1,895 mm)
Height	
2009–2010 & 2013–: 53.9 in (1,369 mm)
Curb weight	1,740 kg (3,840 lb)


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

evogeof said:


> it will be close but ok
> 
> Evo 9
> 
> ...



how wide is your garage exactly ? will you be able to get out without having to climb out the window ? serious question that garage looks very narrow unless pic is deceiving ?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

scoooby slayer said:


> how wide is your garage exactly ? will you be able to get out without having to climb out the window ? serious question that garage looks very narrow unless pic is deceiving ?


plenty of room the gtr is only 5" wider


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

evogeof said:


> ok wheres all the gt35 minters hiding???
> went to test-drive this car today and was assured it was pure mint Used Nissan Gt-R from Stratstone
> 
> as you can see from the picture it does look bloody lovely and was very excited to see it. drive 1hr50mins to the garage for the test drive and when it was brought round i was rather pissed off to see the condition it was in.
> ...


Mine

6 ars old and still looks like new - but ain't no show queen as she get used and used properly !!!:bowdown1:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

What colour r35 you after Geof?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> What colour r35 you after Geof?


not compleatly sure yet


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> not compleatly sure yet


give us something to go off ha ha


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> give us something to go off ha ha


Ok preferred colours in order are 
1 dark grey
2 white
3 black 
4 red or blue. But if it's a pure minter I could swap colours. 

I really love the black but if you knew me well IDE spend most of my time as shows getting the dust particles off with my feather duster type of contraption :chuckle:
My vision for a show car gtr does involve a black one


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

you will find a pristine example but it will cost £££££ simple as that really, will be difficult in an 09 car though being as there 5 years old, you are going to need a very low miles car to fit what your looking for, good luck they are awesome cars


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Ok preferred colours in order are
> 
> 1 dark grey
> 
> ...





Shame silver isn't on your list lol


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Silver R said:


> Shame silver isn't on your list lol


Never been a fan of silver cars sorry and yes I know it's the most re sellable colour


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

scoooby slayer said:


> you will find a pristine example but it will cost £££££ simple as that really, will be difficult in an 09 car though being as there 5 years old, you are going to need a very low miles car to fit what your looking for, good luck they are awesome cars


Shouldn't be that hard to find one my Evo is 55 plate with 23k miles and still pure mint


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

You'd hate mine, I've driven it on roads and when everyone spends a week detailing I drive it across the Alps.

But I appreciate everyones preference. There is a white one some people often confuse with mine as has similar wheels but the owner reckons he's never been past 4,000rpm and gone into 6th gear. The car is 5 years old and done 1,800 miles to and from shows maybe you could buy his pretty sure he has a security team guarding it at night to stop dust from landing on it.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

EAndy said:


> You'd hate mine, I've driven it on roads and when everyone spends a week detailing I drive it across the Alps.
> 
> But I appreciate everyones preference. There is a white one some people often confuse with mine as has similar wheels but the owner reckons he's never been past 4,000rpm and gone into 6th gear. The car is 5 years old and done 1,800 miles to and from shows maybe you could buy his pretty sure he has a security team guarding it at night to stop dust from landing on it.


like to see this car is it on here ?


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

LiamGTR said:


> But would you want a car that's only done 750 miles in 5 years?
> 
> I don't personally know but from those in the know they say a well used and maintained car is better than a once sat and done nothing.


Well, for me, given that there are so many modified cars which some folk seem to expect some unrealistic premiums for, then yes. I would much rather get the mods done myself and then I know whats been done, whats needed to be done, etc. 

I found my MY2010 Black Edition with 950 miles and a full set of 6 monthly services and came with the 400 quid car cover that it had been mostly living under in someone's heated garage. It came to me via the dealer that originally supplied it and serviced it. Dealer has provided a 1 year warranty and put 1 years tax and a brand new MOT. For all intents and purposes, it's a new car. It looks new, smells new, and drives like a new car. I'd pay a premium for that over someone's modified avg mileage daily driver, any day.


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Never been a fan of silver cars sorry and yes I know it's the most re sellable colour


Really?....I thought itd be one of the more slower sellers....


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Rainman said:


> Well, for me, given that there are so many modified cars which some folk seem to expect some unrealistic premiums for, then yes. I would much rather get the mods done myself and then I know whats been done, whats needed to be done, etc.
> 
> I found my MY2010 Black Edition with 950 miles and a full set of 6 monthly services and came with the 400 quid car cover that it had been mostly living under in someone's heated garage. It came to me via the dealer that originally supplied it and serviced it. Dealer has provided a 1 year warranty and put 1 years tax and a brand new MOT. For all intents and purposes, it's a new car. It looks new, smells new, and drives like a new car. I'd pay a premium for that over someone's modified avg mileage daily driver, any day.


did you buy that car about 4 weeks ago?? i missed something like that


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Rainman said:


> Well, for me, given that there are so many modified cars which some folk seem to expect some unrealistic premiums for, then yes. I would much rather get the mods done myself and then I know whats been done, whats needed to be done, etc.
> 
> I found my MY2010 Black Edition with 950 miles and a full set of 6 monthly services and came with the 400 quid car cover that it had been mostly living under in someone's heated garage. It came to me via the dealer that originally supplied it and serviced it. Dealer has provided a 1 year warranty and put 1 years tax and a brand new MOT. For all intents and purposes, it's a new car. It looks new, smells new, and drives like a new car. I'd pay a premium for that over someone's modified avg mileage daily driver, any day.



I totally agree if your not gonna mod very far, but when wanting big power/mods it would cost a small fortune, a big saving is to be had IF the modified cars are priced correctly. I bought an 22k miles 09 svm850r for the cost of a stock my11 which imo was a bargain. 

the biggest issue I see with pricing with modified cars is mods value, price the car as a stock car then calculate the mods cost, these costs then need to be cut in half at least maybe less dependant on use/mileage. 

also if you pay a hefty premium for a very low miles minter as soon as it used and stone chipped/a few miles on it it will take a considerable hit in value. 
I guess if its not really used at all then it wont be to bad, but imo any gtr is far to new to be bought and mothballed yet.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Rainman said:


> Well, for me, given that there are so many modified cars which some folk seem to expect some unrealistic premiums for, then yes. I would much rather get the mods done myself and then I know whats been done, whats needed to be done, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I found my MY2010 Black Edition with 950 miles and a full set of 6 monthly services and came with the 400 quid car cover that it had been mostly living under in someone's heated garage. It came to me via the dealer that originally supplied it and serviced it. Dealer has provided a 1 year warranty and put 1 years tax and a brand new MOT. For all intents and purposes, it's a new car. It looks new, smells new, and drives like a new car. I'd pay a premium for that over someone's modified avg mileage daily driver, any day.



I see your point and in your particular situation there was no risk, but there's always going to be the exception to the rule.


----------



## Nick_C (Aug 25, 2014)

Just bought a GTR from Dove House Motors in Northampton. They aren't a specialist GTR centre but do get GTR's in every now & then. When you call them, they make a point of describing all the parts on the car that aren't perfect. However, in reality, when I turned up I was amazed with how stunning the car was and how untouched it looked. I would definitely recommend them. They won't oversell a car to you.


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Rs Direct had a very nice Black example with 11,000miles and a stage 1 map from Litchfields.

It looked a very clean car when I had a good look at it, that would be worth viewing,


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Nick_C said:


> Just bought a GTR from Dove House Motors in Northampton. They aren't a specialist GTR centre but do get GTR's in every now & then. When you call them, they make a point of describing all the parts on the car that aren't perfect. However, in reality, when I turned up I was amazed with how stunning the car was and how untouched it looked. I would definitely recommend them. They won't oversell a car to you.


was it a white one ?

im sick of trawling the usual places, ebay,p-heads,top marques,auto trader there all the same cars


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

You should have bought my one. 
It really didn't have a mark on it and I used it, sometimes.
There wasn't any stone chips on it, its not like I had to spend much time behind anyone :chuckle:
J


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

KAT said:


> You should have bought my one.
> It really didn't have a mark on it and I used it, sometimes.
> There wasn't any stone chips on it, its not like I had to spend much time behind anyone :chuckle:
> J


i bloody know that i keep looking at your post on evo owners 
but wasn't ready then


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

2009 (09) NISSAN GT-R 3.8 Black Edition Auto | eBay

12000 miles, full history middlehursts!

Nissan GTR 2010/10 11,000 Miles, FSH (Nissan) 1 Private Owner From New | eBay

11000 miles! sweeeeet 1 owner!

2 nice cars there mate! very low mileage as well.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> 2009 (09) NISSAN GT-R 3.8 Black Edition Auto | eBay
> 
> 12000 miles, full history middlehursts!
> 
> ...




They both look very nice and about the money you are going to have to pay for a mint example


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Nissan GTR 2010/10 11,000 Miles, FSH (Nissan) 1 Private Owner From New | eBay

11000 miles! sweeeeet 1 owner!

2 nice cars there mate! very low mileage as well.[/QUOTE]

I have seen this car in the flesh and it looked very clean, have you seen it yet?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

£45k for a standard MY10? If I was selling mine I'd be happy with £45k and it's a Litchfield stage 4.25 with a load of carbon, new tyres and brakes, suspension & titanium exhaust. Low mileage really does increase the price a fair whack.


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

TomS said:


> £45k for a standard MY10? If I was selling mine I'd be happy with £45k and it's a Litchfield stage 4.25 with a load of carbon, new tyres and brakes. Low mileage really does increase the price a fair whack.



My thoughts exactly, I've got stage 4.25 with brake,suspension mods and I've done the circlips magnets etc! Not to mention tax tyres I've done 42k miles and only asking 39,500. I don't particularly get the mileage thing tbh it's never bothered me if the cars been looked after, it's easy enough to tell if is or isn't


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Oski said:


> Nissan GTR 2010/10 11,000 Miles, FSH (Nissan) 1 Private Owner From New | eBay
> 
> 11000 miles! sweeeeet 1 owner!
> 
> 2 nice cars there mate! very low mileage as well.


I have seen this car in the flesh and it looked very clean, have you seen it yet?[/QUOTE]

I'm going to view this on Friday on my way to castle Combe


----------



## Gavin.d (Dec 22, 2013)

Did you get to view the car In Bristol? I see they always appear to have nice low mileage ones available-hope it was good?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Gavin.d said:


> Did you get to view the car In Bristol? I see they always appear to have nice low mileage ones available-hope it was good?


Never got round to it we was at gorge action day at castle Combe and ran out of time.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> Never got round to it we was at gorge action day at castle Combe and ran out of time.


Is that where you were eating a lot Geof? :wavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Never got round to it we was at gorge action day at castle Combe and ran out of time.


Check the white one, posted in the sales section today on here.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Is that where you were eating a lot Geof? :wavey:


don't get you? was you there barry???


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Check the white one, posted in the sales section today on here.


already been on it


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

CT17 said:


> They are generally owned by people on here that like to own an R35 but either can't afford to drive it or believe it should be pampered and not used for what it's designed for.
> 
> Occasionally one comes up for sale that's low miles, lived in a garage and never apparently gone over 5,000rpm.
> 
> These are the ones you need to keep your eyes out for.


Well yes i am one of those people my car was in the for sale section for a few weeks and i never got one enquiry from anyone on this forum so tbh not sure what to think despite loads of people saying they are looking for my kind of car !!!!!????? I ended up selling it to a dealer and they will sell it on. All someone had to do was make an offer and they would have had an absolute bargain, maybe at £500 above trade. So my conclusion is that not everybody is a genuine buyer on this forum. You can see my ad on the for sale section marked sold.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

This one just sold


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Well yes i am one of those people my car was in the for sale section for a few weeks and i never got one enquiry from anyone on this forum so tbh not sure what to think despite loads of people saying they are looking for my kind of car !!!!!????? I ended up selling it to a dealer and they will sell it on. All someone had to do was make an offer and they would have had an absolute bargain, maybe at £500 above trade. So my conclusion is that not everybody is a genuine buyer on this forum. You can see my ad on the for sale section marked sold.


ffs how did i miss that. even the milage is more than ide of wanted the condition is lovely. when did it sell and any upgrades on it


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sold last week totally standard except Mines steering wheel and carbon rear wing


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Sold last week totally standard except Mines steering wheel and carbon rear wing


go on how much did you get


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

I purchased it new in 2011, the depreciation works out at 9K per year based on about 7000 miles per year. Its with a dealer now so not really fair to put my sales price on this forum. The hybrid is coming


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Nickgtr35 said:


> I purchased it new in 2011, the depreciation works out at 9K per year based on about 7000 miles per year. Its with a dealer now so not really fair to put my sales price on this forum.


fair enough what dealer???


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Its with MH the best GTR dealer in the country


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> don't get you? was you there barry???


Too subtle a joke for you! Look up gorge in a dictionary.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Too subtle a joke for you! Look up gorge in a dictionary.


Sorry Barry I get it now I put gorge action day :chuckle:
I thought you was there and saw me scoffing then


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry guys, Nicks car is now sold.

John


----------



## Gavin.d (Dec 22, 2013)

I picked up a very clean black 2010 car on Saturday-13,000 miles, stage 1 and loving it so far. I'm having a problem getting super unleaded as not that many stations supply it where I am.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Middlehurst MS said:


> Sorry guys, Nicks car is now sold.
> 
> John


Funny how you just posted that I be just got off the phone from Ian


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes Ian came to ask me what car was being talked about on here.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Gavin.d said:


> I picked up a very clean black 2010 car on Saturday-13,000 miles, stage 1 and loving it so far. I'm having a problem getting super unleaded as not that many stations supply it where I am.


Did you pick this up from Cambridge?


----------



## Gavin.d (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes, about 20 miles away,


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

figured you had.... saw it on the trader..... looked pretty! 2 owners etc etc serviced by Marshalls..... looked real nice congrats on the purchase chap!


----------



## Gtrmad43786 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm on the look out for 2011 model


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

rang a garage about a 13 plate gtr today and asked for a cash discount he offered £500  ye right. then he started slagging off other garages  not very professional


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

evogeof said:


> rang a garage about a 13 plate gtr today and asked for a cash discount he offered £500  ye right. then he started slagging off other garages  not very professional


Let me tell you something about my GT-R buying experience, which might make you think a little more opened minded about your search.

Firstly, it took me 7 months to find the car that was right for me. Largely because I didn't want one that was modified and potentially abused and I didn't want to pay for someone elses modification. That's just my own choice to live with, and I was very clear on this objective at the outset and I wasn't going to budge, no matter what.

Now, throughout all the years that I've been buying and selling cars, I've always checked everything, researched everything to the nth degree, and have played by the guides offered by Cap, Glasses, Parkers, etc, and to a certain extent that has put me in good stead .... that is until I entered the market for a GT-R.

What I found is that there isn't a trader that will discount any car they have, because they know how what terrific £££/bhp they already offer and the car is already a legend in it's own lifetime. They don't need to sell these cars, the cars do it themselves. I even had a company that I employed (on commission) to find me a car and line up the finance deal - they said they never knew a model like it for having to pay over book price and never really knew how sought after they really are.

The thing is, they still depreciate but at a slower rate than the guides would indicate and you still have to do your homework - I can't tell you how many 2010 reg cars I found being passed off as MY2010 which were MY2009, and so were definitely priced over the top. Even when confronted dealers about it they were still not going to budge on price - because someone who isn't quite so switched-on WILL buy it.

When I came to sealing the deal on my 950 mile MY2010 all I could get was that it was fully serviced before they handed it over, it had a full years warranty, a brand new MOT and they threw in a full years road fund license. The car also came with the genuine indoor car cover, but that was all.

Get used to it, they know that what they are selling is the equivalent of automotive crack. Every dealer I spoke to was pretty much offended at the mere suggestion of a discount.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Rainman said:


> Let me tell you something about my GT-R buying experience, which might make you think a little more opened minded about your search.
> 
> Firstly, it took me 7 months to find the car that was right for me. Largely because I didn't want one that was modified and potentially abused and I didn't want to pay for someone elses modification. That's just my own choice to live with, and I was very clear on this objective at the outset and I wasn't going to budge, no matter what.
> 
> ...


everyone likes a deal through and a sale is a sale. i may wait till xmas time or just after see if that changes minds. how you enjoying you car??? stick a few pics up ide like to see it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2004)

Geof finding a R35 without stone chips will highly likely mean finding one that has never left the garage  I could count on one hand the amount of stone chips on mine went I collected it..... 2000 miles later I ended up getting it wrapped due to the stone chip magnet front end :runaway: very few will have owners that have purchased one just to polish it as its hardly a rare Ferrari.


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Geof finding a R35 without stone chips will highly likely mean finding one that has never left the garage  I could count on one hand the amount of stone chips on mine went I collected it..... 2000 miles later I ended up getting it wrapped due to the stone chip magnet front end :runaway: very few will have owners that have purchased one just to polish it as its hardly a rare Ferrari.


When I took delivery of my brand spanking new Noble M12 GTO3 (over 10 years ago now) it came complete with stone chips from the factory, and they even touched them in with one of those crappy stone-chip-bodging-pens. I couldn't believe it. I didn't notice it until I went to clean it the very first time. Apparently it was from when Lee Noble test drove each car himself before giving it the OK for the customer. I made them take it back and re-spray the front. Idiots.

My point being, you can get brand new cars with stone chips. They are a fact of life. On my 370Z I went through 3 windshields in 3 months, due to stones on nothing but Hertfordshire dual carriageways.


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

evogeof said:


> everyone likes a deal through and a sale is a sale. i may wait till xmas time or just after see if that changes minds. how you enjoying you car??? stick a few pics up ide like to see it


Well we all like a deal when the deal makes sense to the person selling. Dealers can just hold out until the next punter comes along. It will definitely be more of a buyers market come Christmas, but just how much it will swing it in your favour will remain to be seen. A lot is also weather dependant. If we have a crappy autumn then it should work in your favour.

I'm loving the car. I've twice as many miles in the last 4 weeks than the car had done in it's previous 4 years. It seems like I'm over-using it, until I realise it's still got less than 1000 miles per year on it, even once I return from my trip down to Plymouth this weekend - the 2nd time in as many weeks.

It destroys motorways in style. I also like just how much more practical it is compared to my previous cars, and with way more performance too. Loving it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2004)

Rainman said:


> I went through 3 windshields in 3 months, due to stones on nothing but Hertfordshire dual carriageways.


I forgot all about my windscreen issues.... glad its not just me, already replaced 1 and its getting ready for another soon


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Geof finding a R35 without stone chips will highly likely mean finding one that has never left the garage  I could count on one hand the amount of stone chips on mine went I collected it..... 2000 miles later I ended up getting it wrapped due to the stone chip magnet front end :runaway: very few will have owners that have purchased one just to polish it as its hardly a rare Ferrari.


bloody hell gaz you certainly get about theres no hiding :chuckle: 
well you should know me by now ill not stop till i find mint or even make it mint my self. i certainly want a gtr35 show car thats not been done before. i don't drink,i don't smoke,if i do drugs it makes me a nice guy so i steer clear of all vices so have a few pounds left in the kitty unless the wife dips into it :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> bloody hell gaz you certainly get about theres no hiding :chuckle:
> well you should know me by now ill not stop till i find mint or even make it mint my self. i certainly want a gtr35 show car thats not been done before. i don't drink,i don't smoke,if i do drugs it makes me a nice guy so i steer clear of all vices so have a few pounds left in the kitty unless the wife dips into it :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


My vices keep me sane, after a hard weeks work! Lol keep on the hunt.....tho I must say, when boosting the gtr that's kinda like a drug in itself...if you get my meaning.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> My vices keep me sane, after a hard weeks work! Lol keep on the hunt.....tho I must say, when boosting the gtr that's kinda like a drug in itself...if you get my meaning.


i was kidding about the class a's :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: 

sick of looking now


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> i was kidding about the class a's :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> sick of looking now


My vice is a few nice bourbons end of the week ha ha, why don't you get a nice low miler in the Colour you want, then just make it mint YOURSELF. I say that in a good way.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> My vice is a few nice bourbons end of the week ha ha, why don't you get a nice low miler in the Colour you want, then just make it mint YOURSELF. I say that in a good way.


its finding the low miles ones in the right colour. I'm sure some will pop up at xmas time ish.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

evogeof said:


> its finding the low miles ones in the right colour. I'm sure some will pop up at xmas time ish.


Good point, I bought mine last Christmas, and got a good deal... As you know, in December people need money and car sales are lower, so a deal can be had, even with the mighty Godzilla. Compared to buying early summer, when it's prime time.

Strangely enough, I've bought my last 2 performance cars in mid-late December.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Good point, I bought mine last Christmas, and got a good deal... As you know, in December people need money and car sales are lower, so a deal can be had, even with the mighty Godzilla. Compared to buying early summer, when it's prime time.
> 
> Strangely enough I've bought my last 2 performance cars, in mid-late December.


lets hope theres a bargain then my heated garage will be lonley :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Well as I was passing I popped in to view this David Hayton | Prestige GTR Black Edition

But it's had a hard life needs new disks and calipers gone a funny colour as if he's cooked the brakes. Also I felt the sales man couldn't be bothered


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

well as from today I'm evo-less so cash waiting for the right mint car


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

How about a 59 plate Black Edition navigation car on 26k miles, in black, for £42k? Mint, no thanks to Litchfield's.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

evogeof said:


> Well as I was passing I popped in to view this David Hayton | Prestige GTR Black Edition
> 
> But it's had a hard life needs new disks and calipers gone a funny colour as if he's cooked the brakes. Also I felt the sales man couldn't be bothered


Non NAV. The wheels are not black edition wheels. You are right. Walk away


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Non NAV. The wheels are not black edition wheels. You are right. Walk away


What's wrong with non nav? I got the impression early nav is crap anyway.... I don't have nav and tbh prefer to keep an eye on the guages...


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^^^
Agreed, and you get a five year warranty lol


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

15delux said:


> What's wrong with non nav? I got the impression early nav is crap anyway.... I don't have nav and tbh prefer to keep an eye on the guages...


Early NAV? There's just NAV or non NAV. The NAV cars are completely different to non NAV. Higher resolution screen, and you just talk, and she talks back. And it's not the wife, coz she's not even in the chair. 

Also, USB not MASSIVE media slot.

Watch the road. Or replace the windscreen with coconut skins.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Viewed this today and was not mint enough for the money 
Used 2012 Nissan GT-R PREMIUM EDITION for sale in Warwick | Pistonheads

Salt build up on the alloy parts I felt like the cars been kept out side and smelt like a old dog inside tbh.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks good in the photos...
Smelling like a old dog only says it leaks to me...!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> Looks good in the photos...
> Smelling like a old dog only says it leaks to me...!


To be fair Daniel for such a low mileage car it was not doing anythink for ME


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

well viewed another shitter this weekend. 9hrs driving just to see a car 

the add said

STUNNING NISSAN GTR -APRIL 2011(530 Hp)WHICH OVER THE EARLIER 2010 MODELS HAVE AN IMPROVED SPEC
SOME OF THE BENEFITS BEING,LED DAYTIME RUNNING LIGHTS,LARGER BRAKES,IMPROVED DOWNFORCE AND A 0-60 of 2.8 SECONDS,IMPROVED GEARBOX SOFTWARE AND INTERIOR IMPROVEMENTS.
GUNMETAL METALLIC PAINTWORK WITH BLACK RECARO SEATS.
THE CAR ALSO BENEFITS FROM IPOD CONNECTIVITY,BLUETOOTH,A LIVE TRAFFIC NAVIGATION SYSTEM,HEATED SEATS,BOSE SOUND SYSTEM AND KEYLESS ENTRY AND START..STOP
OWNED BY MYSELF SINCE FEBRUARY 2013,THE GTR HAS BEEN 100% RELIABLE,SERVICED ALL OF ITS LIFE AT NISSAN GTR APPROVED DEALERS,AT 12000 ALL TYRES WERE REPLACED WITH THE LATER DUNLOP SPORT MAXX GT600 ALL ROUND.JUST 400 MILES AGO THE FRONT PADS WERE ALSO REPLACED.
THE EXHAUST SYSTEM ALSO BENEFITS FROM A Y PIPE HAVING BEEN INSTALLED,THE ORIGINAL CATS ARE AT HOME AND WILL BE PASSED TO THE NEW OWNER.
IM A MATURE OWNER AND THE GTR HAS ALWAYS BEEN WARMED UP CORRECTLY BEFORE BEING DRIVEN ABOVE 4000RPM,ADDITIONALLY NEVER SWITCHED OFF WITH THE TURBOS HAVING BEEN GIVEN AT LEAST A MINUTE TO IDLE AFTER DRIVING.
ALL OF THE PAINTWORK IS IN OUTSTANDING CONDITION,HAVING BEEN VALETED AND WAXED WEEKLY AND NOT LEFT IN SUPERMARKET CAR PARKS ETC.

TO SUMMARISE IF YOUR LOOKING FOR A NON ABUSED EXCEPTIONALLY WELL CARED FOR GTR USED ONLY AS A SECOND CAR THIS IS IT.FURTHER IMAGES AVAILABLE IF REQUIRED.
AVAILABLE TO VIEW NEAR POOLE IN DORSET.

i smell bull poo 

i like the valeted weekly and waxed weekly comment ??? he wants to chase that valeter he's been extracting the urine of the sellers full of it


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Shame you don't want blue. 
I would seriously go take a look at Takamo's car on here if it's a clean example you are after.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TABZ said:


> Shame you don't want blue.
> I would seriously go take a look at Takamo's car on here if it's a clean example you are after.


I know shame it is blue just done a blue car though


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Completely different blue from an Evo and a completely different car.

I would say black is the colour to avoid.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

You could spend hours polishing up the blue Geoff...


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

If you do change your mind for a blue one Geoff - come and see my one! Only 5000 miles from new (MY11).


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> View attachment 57977
> 
> 
> You could spend hours polishing up the blue Geoff...


I'm getting to old now lol. Been making room in the garage today for the new car when it finally comes. O and them scum bags from next door have moved out and new people have moved in. They have a marble and granite business I feel this is going to cost me money in the kitchen :chuckle: getting a electric garage door too in black with led lights


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Gotta say blue is my favourite colour on the gtr followed by red


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

G2GUV said:


> If you do change your mind for a blue one Geoff - come and see my one! Only 5000 miles from new (MY11).


Ok thanks. Out of intrest what was you looking for it ?


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

evogeof said:


> I'm getting to old now lol. Been making room in the garage today for the new car when it finally comes. O and them scum bags from next door have moved out and new people have moved in. They have a marble and granite business I feel this is going to cost me money in the kitchen :chuckle: getting a electric garage door too in black with led lights


Kitchen stuff....:banned:

Led garage door sounds fun..


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> Kitchen stuff....:banned:
> 
> Led garage door sounds fun..


It's my wife wanting new stuff round the house


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> I know shame it is blue just done a blue car though




Just get the car wrapped then-it will protect the original paint work when and you can have any colour car you like that way


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

evogeof said:


> well viewed another shitter this weekend. 9hrs driving just to see a car
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


So what was wrong with it? Price should be determined by condition, so couldn't you have beat him up on his asking price and just get some paint correction done, if that was the only real issue? What made it a 'shitter'?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Just get the car wrapped then-it will protect the original paint work when and you can have any colour car you like that way


mate you get laughed at in the show scene if somethings wrapped


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Rainman said:


> So what was wrong with it? Price should be determined by condition, so couldn't you have beat him up on his asking price and just get some paint correction done, if that was the only real issue? What made it a 'shitter'?


i know if a cars for me with in a few seconds of looking. that one wasn't for me by a mile


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

evogeof said:


> i know if a cars for me with in a few seconds of looking. that one wasn't for me by a mile


Without some specifics I'm struggling to understand, so don't know what to suggest other than go buy a new one if all that's holding you back is your gut instinct.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Rainman said:


> Without some specifics I'm struggling to understand, so don't know what to suggest other than go buy a new one if all that's holding you back is your gut instinct.


not buying new you loose too much if resell on a new car, il; know when the right car turns up like i said no rush


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

evogeof said:


> not buying new you loose too much if resell on a new car, il; know when the right car turns up like i said no rush


Are you not planning on keeping it for long then?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Geof, you need to remember that your Evo only went out to car shows and you spent hours polishing it! You are unlikely to find a similiar GTR, you will need to buy a decent car then start from the beginning with the GTR and get it up to your high standard. ( Do you think if you were looking for another Evo you would find one that was acceptable?)


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

Rainman said:


> Are you not planning on keeping it for long then?


The reason I ask is that if you're only looking at short term ownership of a used car then factor in the additional costs - such as annual 3rd party warranties, increased service costs (due to age and mileage), optimisation services (included under Nissan warranty, but £300 a pop as quoted by Nissan London West) and see how it compares against the depreciation in years 1, 2 and 3 of ownership without those costs associated with the new car.

My budget was already being pushed fairly hard to get a used MY2010, but I did consider leasing a new car for a while - in annual cost terms there wasn't as much in it as you might think.

Anyway, that's your business.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I understand what your saying Barry and rain an but wanting a half decent car to start with is not asking much when your told you won't be dissapointed with the car. If I threw my wife out i could get a brandnew gtr but sadly a gtr don't look as fit as my wife :chuckle:


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

evogeof said:


> well viewed another shitter this weekend. 9hrs driving just to see a car
> 
> the add said
> 
> ...


So what was wrong with this one?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think you have to buy a new car as a used car in new condition is going to be almost impossible to find.
I would buy a used car with the colour/mileage you like and then get it to the high standard you like.

Really this thread should be in the Wanted section...


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Treg, Geof will never be happy..! he turned his nose up at this minter I sorted for him...!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> Treg, Geof will never be happy..! he turned his nose up at this minter I sorted for him...!
> View attachment 58041


i know where you live ill be round :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

evogeof said:


> i know where you live ill be round :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Fantastic...! We can polish mine up...

It's not everyday you get a offer like that...! :wavey:see ya soon yea..?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> Fantastic...! We can polish mine up...
> 
> It's not everyday you get a offer like that...! :wavey:see ya soon yea..?


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: i told you my detailer lives on your doorstep and his brother lives right by you


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Geof, you need to remember that your Evo only went out to car shows and you spent hours polishing it! You are unlikely to find a similiar GTR, you will need to buy a decent car then start from the beginning with the GTR and get it up to your high standard. ( Do you think if you were looking for another Evo you would find one that was acceptable?)


Have to agree.... very few GTR owners _dont_ drive their cars and most tend enjoy the odd track day, etc. 

Id be interested to see how you rate my car.... 1 owner from new, 3 years old, detailed every 6-8 months, etc. Would be a waste of your time though, since I have no interest in selling.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

evogeof said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: i told you my detailer lives on your doorstep and his brother lives right by you


Not within my mear budget Geof...! 

It's wasted on me as I enjoy my car and use foreign car washes on a regular basis.... It's like you getting a 1000bhp GT-R:chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> Not within my mear budget Geof...!
> 
> It's wasted on me as I enjoy my car and use foreign car washes on a regular basis.... It's like you getting a 1000bhp GT-R:chuckle:


its possible i may get 1200 bhp just for the hell of it :chuckle:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

evogeof said:


> its possible i may get 1200 bhp just for the hell of it :chuckle:


I believe you will get 1200bhp.... "In your jet wash..!"


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

When you want something so specific you have to be willing to drive hours and hours with the assumption you will be disappointed as your after something that is just right for you
Not sure I see the people of a "show car" that is just cleaned and cleaned and cleaned but each to their own be interesting to see your vision on it


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

JapFreak786 said:


> When you want something so specific you have to be willing to drive hours and hours with the assumption you will be disappointed as your after something that is just right for you
> Not sure I see the people of a "show car" that is just cleaned and cleaned and cleaned but each to their own be interesting to see your vision on it


I certainly don't mind the travelling to look it's all part of the new car feeling but I work away for 2 weeks at a time and my time at home is precious family time,so to be sat in a car for 9 hrs looking at a $h1tter drives me insane. You know with in minuets of viewing a car that it's the right one or not. Well that's my opinion on it.


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

You are right Geof I know as soon as I see a car but it's only after a good going over that the money exchanges hands tho


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Still looking then mate ?

Think im tempted back to the dark side but will have to be a nice white one at the right money


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

A12DY B said:


> Still looking then mate ?
> 
> Think im tempted back to the dark side but will have to be a nice white one at the right money


don't be so greedy you have about 4 evo's at the moment andy


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

No joy with that DMG one you posted the other day then Geoff ??


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Clogger said:


> No joy with that DMG one you posted the other day then Geoff ??


not viewed it till tues/wed night mate. going to view one on sunday too


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

evogeof said:


> not viewed it till tues/wed night mate. going to view one on sunday too


Fingers crossed that one of the 2 is the 1 then !!

On a side note a bas*ard cat decided to have a play on the rear or my motor last night, urrrrrrrr not happy


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Clogger said:


> Fingers crossed that one of the 2 is the 1 then !!
> 
> On a side note a bas*ard cat decided to have a play on the rear or my motor last night, urrrrrrrr not happy


Your kidding me. It should polish out but get a detailer to do it


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

I am away from home so popped to the local Halfords and got some Megs scratch remover, it did a good job actually. Got the worse of it out but still noticeable to me, although covered in swirls in the area now !!! Not that deep fortunately and as you said should come off with a machine. I have been lead to believe that the soft paint is loved by detailers as very easy to work with.

I was planning on booking it for a full detail any way when I get back home so at least now they will have something to work on !! ha ha

Must admit I was pretty pissed off though, dam cats !!


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Some say the GTR is a Pussy magnet, this is not what I had in mind though !:chuckle:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

You should of said ide of sent you some in the post. Tbf its pants anyway you should of saved your money for the detailer.


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

mmmmmmm


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

evogeof said:


> You should of said ide of sent you some in the post. Tbf its pants anyway you should of saved your money for the detailer.


LOL, results were better than I expected, I won't be back home until wednesday so it would have sent me around the bend !!


----------

